# Queen-rearing for the Small Beekeeper



## Kimkaseman (Dec 29, 2014)

I'd love to hear about how to rear queens.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Oops, too old a post!

So what would you like to know, Kimkaseman?


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Dee hasn't logged in since Last Activity 02-25-2010 12:44 so I think you will have to look to others for an answer, or use the search function, there are some very good threads out there so you can narrow down what you want to ask.

here is a good one to start with.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?249478-Raising-Queen-Cells-Without-Grafting


----------



## Kimkaseman (Dec 29, 2014)

I've watchwd videos about making queen cells. Do you have to put larvae in them or do you put that frame in with a colony and allow the queen to lay? One video I saw they guy put cells from another comb into each queen cell. Looks time consuming and a lil challenging.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, it is a bit time consuming to transfer the small larvae into the cells. But if you are
good at it then grafting a few is very easy to do. It depends on how many queens you want
to raise. There are the commercial method and the small operation method. They use the
nicot or jenter cage for the queen to lay her eggs in so no need to do grafting of the larvae. Some
said it is expensive but others like the no graft method. So a search on either the nicot or jenter system.
Then there are the OTS method and cutting out the cells method as well as others. Which one you choose is
according to your current operation.


----------



## Kimkaseman (Dec 29, 2014)

Ok, thanks. I'll check out the different methods!


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Start your reading here, it's not long, and gives a very good overview of many different methods.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesqueenrearing.htm#matingnucs


----------

